# CPT code for CPAP Management



## ajamieson458 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello all,

Can someone help me, does anyone know what the CPT code is for CPAP (continuous positive airway pressure ventilation) management? I work at a Pulmonary Disease office and Amerigoup is stating that CPT cod 94660 is just for the initial visit but, in the CPT book it states initiation and management. The other insurances are paying for the 94660 code.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Nov 16, 2017)

When managing positive airway pressure (PAP) therapy, confusion can arise as to when it is appropriate to report code 94660, _Continuous positive airway pressure ventilation (CPAP), initiation and management. _Code 94660 describes the initiation *or* the subsequent management of  PAP therapy


----------



## mmmorgan (May 16, 2018)

*Code 94660*

Does anyone know if CPT code 94660 requires face to face by the physician?


----------



## WENDYST (Sep 17, 2018)

*Cpap*

Does anyone know if 94660 can be billed with a modifier if hospital billed it 2X and MUE for this code is only 1?


----------

